# Need a source for metal fixtures



## Wingstress (Oct 10, 2008)

So I was thinking about building a slab wood table, but I wanted the slab to stand off a bit from the legs to give a floating look. I'd like to try encorporating metal stand offs or risers. Does anyone know of a source where I can find this type of hardware. I've been googling the heck out of them, but can't find a good site. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Mockett has a selection of modern furniture legs.

You may have to dig deeper to get something like what
you have pictured. Look into the glass industry suppliers
for the parts used for kiosks, cubicles, shower stalls and
stuff like that.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.crlaurence.com/crlapps/showline/default.aspx?GroupID=23979&History=39325:37073:22951:23091:22951&pom=0


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I have some which are similar, but are used as clothes hanging hooks in fitting room stalls. They are about 3 a 4 inches and are thinner at the post with two "disc" ends, one of which is tapped for attachment to MDF (but could attach to any material… The post is tapped and a threaded rod is inserted, much like in your photo.

I have them left over from a couple jobs. I would be glad to send than to you. I will be away from home for at least another day, so it will take a couple days to even post a picture of one… So if free and similar works for you…. I'll post em up when I get home. They are the same brushed stainless type finish as the posts in your pics.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.hafele.com/us/en/external/blaetterkataloge/TCH_FC_2013/

Look at page 3.81


----------



## Wingstress (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone! That was the exact help I needed. Once I figured out they are called "countertop standoffs" searching for them was a breeze. Thanks so much. Sometimes I just LOVE the site!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

This is an example of my leftover hardware… Be glad to send them to you. I have no need for them, and I never will unless I get rid of them… Lol! (They have been hanging out for over a year. I did benefit from saving them already, so I should pass them on now)

The good news: if I need to buy more,then I am doing a new paying project! It works for me!


----------

